# Push/pull or split??



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive been doing a Split for a While now.

Ive tried volume training and isometric training before too..

Never tried push/pull routine..

Can anyone tell me in their experience what they find more benefitial and why?

Thanks


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Is/are there any specific reason(s) for you wanting to change your routine?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JoePro said:


> Is/are there any specific reason(s) for you wanting to change your routine?


Well recently on here ive noticed alot of guys are doing push/pull splits and are pretty big and ripped.

And i was wondering if it could be benfitial to me


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Well recently on here ive noticed alot of guys are doing push/pull splits and are pretty big and ripped.
> 
> And i was wondering if it could be benfitial to me


It's a recommended type of routine for a reason, it's basic, it's big and it works.

What's your current routine? Along with your bench, dead and squat stats?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JoePro said:


> It's a recommended type of routine for a reason, it's basic, it's big and it works.
> 
> What's your current routine? Along with your bench, dead and squat stats?


Chest abs mon

back tues

Legs abs weds

Thurs rest

Shoulders abs fri

Legs sat

With either 20 mins HIIT cardio or 40 mins fasted cardio after every workout

Bench 115

Deads 225

Squat 180

Legs and back are strongest areas..

Ive lost 5 stone fat in the last 4 years steady and in stuck at 12stone and have been for a little while i just cant move the last 6/7kg of fat..


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Chest abs mon
> 
> back tues
> 
> ...


I think that's quite a big routine in all fairness but I'm into powerlifting not bodybuilding.

Any reason behind your legs 2x a week?

What are your goals also? Are you looking for strength, size, cutting?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JoePro said:


> I think that's quite a big routine in all fairness but I'm into powerlifting not bodybuilding.
> 
> Any reason behind your legs 2x a week?
> 
> What are your goals also? Are you looking for strength, size, cutting?


If im honest i wanna cut but keep my shape as i would like to add a bit of size and just maintain..

Looking for the fitness model look and keep my fitness up but i do like my powerlifts..

No reason for legs twice a week i just enjoy legs  lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> If im honest i wanna cut but keep my shape as i would like to add a bit of size and just maintain..
> 
> Looking for the fitness model look and keep my fitness up but i do like my powerlifts..
> 
> No reason for legs twice a week i just enjoy legs  lol


I enjoy legs too but honestly I'd cut that day out for a start, just hit them hard on one day.

The fitness model look eh? Hah.. Not my style but it's up to you really in my opinion.

Are you doing well with your current routine? Are you chopping and changing a lot of the time?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JoePro said:


> I enjoy legs too but honestly I'd cut that day out for a start, just hit them hard on one day.
> 
> The fitness model look eh? Hah.. Not my style but it's up to you really in my opinion.
> 
> Are you doing well with your current routine? Are you chopping and changing a lot of the time?


Yeah always changing around mate..

Well no fitness model ha!

I want a small waist (im 30" atm with more 7kg to lose).. Wide shoulders n lats but i dont wanna be too thick ha picky sod i am 

What would ya reccomend?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

If cutting is your goal then what I would recommend is to simply count your calories, it doesn't matter what routine you do if you're cutting in my opinion just depends on your calories.

Routine-wise I can't suggest much. DO NOT keep changing it, that will only balls up your progress.

And you can't lose weight and bulk at the same time so throw that concept to the bin right now man. You have a choice, you can't do both.

If these are your stats:

Bench 115

Deads 225

Squat 180

What reps are you getting for each? Are you using good form etc? What routine was you using in the past to get to these numbers? (I assume they're KG).

Pretty strong if you ask me!

Joe.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JoePro said:


> If cutting is your goal then what I would recommend is to simply count your calories, it doesn't matter what routine you do if you're cutting in my opinion just depends on your calories.
> 
> Routine-wise I can't suggest much. DO NOT keep changing it, that will only balls up your progress.
> 
> ...


Bench i get 6 at 115 but chest is my weakest area..

Deads i get 5/6 for 225

I push 10 reps at 370 leg press

And 6 for 180 squat..

All progressing..


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Bench i get 6 at 115 but chest is my weakest area..
> 
> Deads i get 5/6 for 225
> 
> ...


That's pretty good actually.

You sound like you're doing fine with your current routine IMO so I don't think there is much need to change. Just stick to it, and modify your diet to how you want to change your goals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JoePro said:


> That's pretty good actually.
> 
> You sound like you're doing fine with your current routine IMO so I don't think there is much need to change. Just stick to it, and modify your diet to how you want to change your goals.


X2

I'm not a fat of splits. But great lifts whilst cutting. Just sort out your diet


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JoePro said:


> That's pretty good actually.
> 
> You sound like you're doing fine with your current routine IMO so I don't think there is much need to change. Just stick to it, and modify your diet to how you want to change your goals.


I couldnt eat any better.

Protein is higher than needed. Carbs are around 100g a day and fats are moderate.

Food is clean

Lots of water..

Its annoying man lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> X2
> 
> I'm not a fat of splits. But great lifts whilst cutting. Just sort out your diet


Considerably fantastic lifts in my eyes. I don't know how old the OP is but it's just good going.

Keep at it, Wardy.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

JoePro said:


> Considerably fantastic lifts in my eyes. I don't know how old the OP is but it's just good going.
> 
> Keep at it, Wardy.


Im 22, 5.11, 80kg bang on.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> I couldnt eat any better.
> 
> Protein is higher than needed. Carbs are around 100g a day and fats are moderate.
> 
> ...


Heres my advice with dieting if you want it or not.

I honestly don't eat clean, even when I cut. I never do really. I just make sure I get 1g of protein to each lb of bodyweight and just count the rest of my calories from there.

Best option in my opinion is to just carb cycle. COUNT CALORIES. Don't think just because your -100g carbs a day you're going to drop weight, what if your fat and protein cover up the rest of the calories and you're just eating at maintenance? Backwards logic.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Im 22, 5.11, 80kg bang on.


Great work. Crack on. Post up your diet


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

My diet for weekdays..

5am - wake up (1litre water)

7.45 - work

8am - 4 eggs scrambled

10am - protein shake w/ 5 egg whites

12.30 - lunch (lean meat, brown rice)

3.30 - 3 eggs scrambled (depending on if im hungry)

5.00 - banana

6.00 - weight training

6.45 - protein shake/50g dextrose/ 5 egg whites

6.50 - cardio

8.20 - dinner (any lean meat and some veg steamed)

Lean meat: half a chicken, pack of lean mince, 2 steaks, 3 turkey breasts, 3 fillets of fish..

Sometimes throwing a pack of Sardines/beef jerky in there to break up the meals..


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wardy you want everything at once and you want it now. If you can't dial in your diet then maybe you should just focus on a cut or a bulk but it will be calories that will depend on if you get lean or not; not the workout. You'd be able to drop the fat a lot faster than building lean tissue muscle though.

Take a body fat measurement and stay conservative with it which would give a time frame to focus on that isn't so long its tough on the willpower. As long as you haven't set it too unobtainable you cant ever be disappointed.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Bish83 said:


> Wardy you want everything at once and you want it now. If you can't dial in your diet then maybe you should just focus on a cut or a bulk but it will be calories that will depend on if you get lean or not; not the workout. You'd be able to drop the fat a lot faster than building lean tissue muscle though.
> 
> Take a body fat measurement and stay conservative with it which would give a time frame to focus on that isn't so long its tough on the willpower. As long as you haven't set it too unobtainable you cant ever be disappointed.


So if i want to cut what am i looking at cutting my calories to 600 under maintainance?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> I couldnt eat any better.
> 
> Protein is higher than needed. Carbs are around 100g a day and fats are moderate.
> 
> ...


You can always eat better lol.

Eating "clean" aside, do you track cals/macros?

I would recommend you just keep slowly trimming away the cals until your in the condition your after but that requires accurately monitoring...

Or just up your energy expenditure


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

MutantX said:


> You can always eat better lol.
> 
> Eating "clean" aside, do you track cals/macros?
> 
> ...


I used to monitor macs but im used to this diet i know if i have all that i will be good to go....

Maybe i need to focus on cals from now on then?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> I used to monitor macs but im used to this diet i know if i have all that i will be good to go....
> 
> Maybe i need to focus on cals from now on then?


I was about to say if you eat the same sh1t every day and don't want to count cals you can just slowly trim away at your carbs but your hardly eating any lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Ive been doing a Split for a While now.
> 
> Ive tried volume training and isometric training before too..
> 
> ...


Never done push pull legs myself and will be doing when I finally get back in the gym after a long period off. I was talking to @stuey99 looking at his routine, this is what he is doing or was until a whole lot of problems with his cycle



stuey99 said:


> PULL
> 
> Lat pulldown
> 
> ...


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I was about to say if you eat the same sh1t every day and don't want to count cals you can just slowly trim away at your carbs but your hardly eating any lol


Ha.

Maybe i should just watch my cals and trial and error for a few weeks... Im guessing a calculator on the net will tell me my reccomended amount??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Ha.
> 
> Maybe i should just watch my cals and trial and error for a few weeks... Im guessing a calculator on the net will tell me my reccomended amount??


http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

And put your current diet into myfitnesspal so you can post current macros


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

RS4 said:


> Seems like a lot of exercises and alot of sessions each week, isn't the idea of push/pull/legs to get the big lifts done 3-4 times a week and grow whilst your rest?


It was commented on the amount, he's on cycle and has done a near same routine before and gained well off it so it must work for him I on the other hand would take some moves out, like I said to him I like to be in the gym no longer than 45mins 30 if poss


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> So if i want to cut what am i looking at cutting my calories to 600 under maintainance?


You drop as many calories as it takes til you start seeing a loss. Weigh yourself and do a one site body fat measurement daily, draw an average out over the week before deciding to drop more. Lose strength, feeling light headed etc you know you need to bump the calories back up, rinse and repeat.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd drop the dextrose from the shake first and foremost


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I'd drop the dextrose from the shake first and foremost


Go away with your anti bioscience


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Go away with your anti bioscience


I just see and easy 200 cals to lose he won't notice


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

1010AD said:


> It was commented on the amount, he's on cycle and has done a near same routine before and gained well off it so it must work for him I on the other hand would take some moves out, like I said to him I like to be in the gym no longer than 45mins 30 if poss


If you mean 'on cycle' as on roids i aint on anything..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

MutantX said:


> http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/
> 
> And put your current diet into myfitnesspal so you can post current macros


Ok mate ill use that calc thanks


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

MutantX said:


> http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/
> 
> And put your current diet into myfitnesspal so you can post current macros


It says i need 2000 kcals to lose fat


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> If you mean 'on cycle' as on roids i aint on anything..


Respect that mate nothing wrong in natty, I didnt think you were Stuey99 is at the mo so maybe that's why he doing so many exercises


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Respect that mate nothing wrong in natty, I didnt think you were Stuey99 is at the mo so maybe that's why he doing so many exercises


Yeah i wanna achieve my abs n total fat lose on my own with no aids.. Plus i have a phobia ot needles after my dad had chemo theropy so it helps me stop the urge of wanting to get on gear lol..

Not being funny if i was on the last 4 years id be in a different position proerly wanting different goals.. I have used winstrol and dbol but i learnt the hard way that the gains aint as benificial for me as maybe juice would but yeah short story i want to get to my goal natty and maintain that


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah i wanna achieve my abs n total fat lose on my own with no aids.. Plus i have a phobia ot needles after my dad had chemo theropy so it helps me stop the urge of wanting to get on gear lol..
> 
> Not being funny if i was on the last 4 years id be in a different position proerly wanting different goals.. I have used winstrol and dbol but i learnt the hard way that the gains aint as benificial for me as maybe juice would but yeah short story i want to get to my goal natty and maintain that


That's the best way to go, not many people these days find out what their natty limit is they jump straight on the gear and a lot of the young ones could probably get to the stage their at without gear but never give that chance. I'm 38 now and in my teens and 20's was natty then mid 30 started using.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

1010AD said:


> That's the best way to go, not many people these days find out what their natty limit is they jump straight on the gear and a lot of the young ones could probably get to the stage their at without gear but never give that chance. I'm 38 now and in my teens and 20's was natty then mid 30 started using.


Yeah i guess i was like that but i havent done a full on juice cycle so i think i can carry on natty an find my potential.. I dont wanna be massive just a good size well build and in proportion with a small waist..

As i said yesterday i have a 30'' waist at the moment and still have a bit of a belly and my father had a 27'' waist so i should be close to him..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

1010AD said:


> That's the best way to go, not many people these days find out what their natty limit is they jump straight on the gear and a lot of the young ones could probably get to the stage their at without gear but never give that chance. I'm 38 now and in my teens and 20's was natty then mid 30 started using.


Yeah i guess i was like that but i havent done a full on juice cycle so i think i can carry on natty an find my potential.. I dont wanna be massive just a good size well build and in proportion with a small waist..

As i said yesterday i have a 30'' waist at the moment and still have a bit of a belly and my father had a 27'' waist so i should be close to him..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah i guess i was like that but i havent done a full on juice cycle so i think i can carry on natty an find my potential.. I dont wanna be massive just a good size well build and in proportion with a small waist..
> 
> As i said yesterday i have a 30'' waist at the moment and still have a bit of a belly and my father had a 27'' waist so i should be close to him..


Just get your diet in check and you'll be there in no time. Sounds like you have unreal potential


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just get your diet in check and you'll be there in no time. Sounds like you have unreal potential


What you mean unreal potential? Its early


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> What you mean unreal potential? Its early


It certainly is.

The thing about potential is.........there's only one to find out how much


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> What you mean unreal potential? Its early


How old are you if you don't mind me asking and taking about waist i'm a 30 too but then i'm one of the lucky one with a high speed metabolism


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

1010AD said:


> How old are you if you don't mind me asking and taking about waist i'm a 30 too but then i'm one of the lucky one with a high speed metabolism


Ah your one of the lucky ones ay!

Im 22 at 12stone and Been training since i was 18 at 17 stone.

Wish i had a fast metabolism ha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I wish I had a 30 inch waist. At 5'6. Even when mega lean I was a 32 inch waist. I have size 10 feet too.

I think a iwas made up of leftovers


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I wish I had a 30 inch waist. At 5'6. Even when mega lean I was a 32 inch waist. I have size 10 feet too.
> 
> I think a iwas made up of leftovers


Haha that made me chuckle on the train!

I feel like big foot on treadmill size 10 always think im gonna trip up myself!


----------

